# K3 clock set to GMT - How do I reset?



## alstcroix (Sep 11, 2010)

My Kindle clock is 7 hours ahead. I'm in California, my clock is on GMT Greenwich time. When I got my Kindle, 6 days ago, I think I recall seeing something, on Amazon, about setting it a time zone; now, I can't find that item-place-instruction.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

On page 2 of the Settings page (Home --> Menu --> Settings) there's an option to manually set the device to your local time. Normally if you turn on whispernet and sync it should do that automatically but if not, then use the manual option.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I am finding that the automatic set to time just doesn't work properly on both of the k3's we have even with syncing.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It depends on which version of the K3 you have. The G3 version should get the time from the cell phone service. The WiFi version apparently must be set manually.

Mike


----------



## alstcroix (Sep 11, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> On page 2 of the Settings page (Home --> Menu --> Settings) there's an option to manually set the device to your local time. Normally if you turn on whispernet and sync it should do that automatically but if not, then use the manual option.


Thanks. Did it manually. It was right under my page turning thumb.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

jmiked said:


> It depends on which version of the K3 you have. The G3 version should get the time from the cell phone service. The WiFi version apparently must be set manually.
> 
> Mike


That makes sense then!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

It would be nice if you could just specify a time zone setting, then have it periodically query an internet clock when connected to wifi (e.g. when it does a sync and check for items, it could get the time from the Amazon server).


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

You can (with a shell access). I'd have to dig up where the Zif2 TZ files are hidden, but they were added on fw 2.5, so that should still be doable manually on a K3 (changing the TimeZone properly). That, and a small ntpd server to keep in sync.


----------

